# Pet sitter / dog walker



## EriAndAyash (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi! 
I am a pet sitter and a dog walker and I have been trying to advertise myself but some of the websites are dodgy and not very reliable, either that or they cost.

I have a profile on Gumtree and some other websites but is there any other good ways of advertising?

I can also write a bit about myself on here if anybody is interested.

If you require any more information..
My email is : [email protected] 
My number is : 07582624339

Thank you.


----------



## radioman (Aug 27, 2012)

use local free papers wherever you are; admag in uk etc.. This web is free: Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds and this one:FREE ADS Classifieds Used cars, Buy & Sell, Property ... | Vivastreet.co.uk - maybe use facebook to advertise? What about twitter?

Local shop adds; cornershop, co-op, asda and post office etc.

regards

Michael

Nottingham


----------



## milliesmakeovers (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi

I too am having the same problem. Im going to all local pet stores and pet shops today to advertise - Good Luck


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Do you have a website? Facebook page? Twitter account? People like to get to know you a bit before they trust you with their beloved pets. Let people know who you are with photos of your pets etc. Where do you walk your clents dogs? How many dogs do you walk? What other questions might new clients ask you? All the answers should be on your website etc.

Have a hoody printed with your contact info and name on it so people recognise/meet you when you are out doing your job. Always have business cards on you so you can hand them out to people.

Put your contact details on your signature so every time you post on her and other forums, you are letting people know who you are and how to contact you.

Have a look at Vistaprint and get some magnetic signs to put on your car and you family's cars.

Get involved with charity events and show your support, give something back to the community.

Word of mouth is definitely the best from of advertising but you cannot rely on it.

Good luck!


----------



## jessilyy (Sep 14, 2012)

If you have enough time, go for walk with their pet twice per day. It is not only good for the pet but very good for human health, both physical and mental.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Annonc-maroc said:


> *Salam.ma est le premier site de petites annonces au maroc pour l'achat et la vente des animaux (chien, chat, . Chez salam .ma nous actualisons chaque jour des nouvelles annonces gratuit et détaillées a fin de fournir des informations complètes aux utilisateurs. Vous pouvez obtenir toutes les informations sur les annonces des animaux au maroc avec nous*


This is a UK forum so best to post in English if you want responses

This is an ancient thread too so start your own fresh one.


----------

